# Canon 28mm f/1.8 or 35mm f/2?



## JClishe (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm looking for a wide fast prime that won't break the bank. By "wide" I simply mean something wider than my current 50mm. The 2 lenses in the title are in the ballpark from a price, speed, and focal length perspective. Anyone have any experience with one or both? Any comments on image quality or suggestions on which to go with?

Thanks!

Jason


----------



## cfusionpm (Dec 28, 2010)

Never used either, but the-ditigal-picture has some brief reviews on them. They look pretty old and I haven't heard much about either. Usually I just hear about the 35 1.4L or 24 1.4L

Canon EF 28mm f/1.8 USM Lens Review

Canon EF 35mm f/2.0 Lens Review

I don't know what your intended uses are, but a super wide lens (like a 10-22mm) can have a lot of creative and practical uses, depending on what you shoot.

Canon EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM Lens Review


----------



## RyanLilly (Dec 30, 2010)

Both are older, and though i have never used them I have heard that they fine lenses, but not that great, not up to par with the quality of the 50mm 1.4.

I have, and like, my Sigma 30mm 1.4, its really every bit as nice as my canon 50mm 1.4, but the sigma is built better. The quality of their EX line is very good. I have heard that some people do get copies that are slightly off auto focusing, this is not the case with mine, but you do have the micro adjustment on the 50D anyway.

The sigma it still sharp wide open, Its fantastic for Bars and restaurants where the lighting sucks.

The sigma, I think is about the same price as the canon 28mm, but with sigma you also get a hood and a pretty good soft case.


----------



## JClishe (Dec 31, 2010)

RyanLilly said:


> Both are older, and though i have never used them I have heard that they fine lenses, but not that great, not up to par with the quality of the 50mm 1.4.
> 
> I have, and like, my Sigma 30mm 1.4, its really every bit as nice as my canon 50mm 1.4, but the sigma is built better. The quality of their EX line is very good. I have heard that some people do get copies that are slightly off auto focusing, this is not the case with mine, but you do have the micro adjustment on the 50D anyway.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks. I hadn't originally thought about going with a 3rd party lens, but the Sigma looks good, I'll definitely consider it.


----------

